# Sanyo DP42841



## rwest74 (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a Sanyo DP42841 TV and it has a green flashing light and turns off every time I switch the input. I have to unplug it and wait a few minutes before turning it back on and it turns off again. I need to know what causes this to happen? The TV is only 13 months old.


----------

